# Gsg-5



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Any thoughts or opions on the GSG-5. I was able to fondle one last night at the gun shop, me be next purchace


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Is that the GSG 522, the actual GSG 5 which is 9mm sub gun would never be legal to buy in the PRNJ.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

522 it's a .22 caliber


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Guy I work with has one, says it's scary accurate, very low recoil with the faux supressor. I've seen them locally, seems like a nice fast handling 22, I think I'd prefer a 22 in an AR or AK platform, but that's just me.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ummmm....OK. Well the GSG-5, 522 and a full auto subgun are three completely different guns.

The GSG-5 built by German Sport Guns is a .22 caliber semi auto version of the HK MP5 series of submachine guns. I own the GSG-5 SD which looks like the MP5SD suppressed subgun. Early models were so close to the design of the MP5 that HK sued and won on a copyright violation in addition the SD version's fake suppressor was so lifelike and could be turned into a working suppressor that the BATFE determined it had to be filled in order to be compliant. The gun itself is very well made and shoots whatever .22 ammo I put through it. They also make .22 AK and STG-44 copies that are very, very close in size and weight to the real rifles.

The 522 is the .22 caliber version of the SIG 556 rifle. I also own one of these along with the SIG 556. The 522 rifle duplicates the look, feel and function of it's full size counterpart.

The full auto gun mentioned is the HK MP5 which is probably the most prolific subgun ever fielded. They are legal to own with the proper tax stamp plus $200. The semi auto HK guns run about $3-5000 with the full auto when they can be found much higher. The last one I saw when home was $16,000. These guns are of course federally regulated and states can add to the law I am guessing.

I am a big fan of using .22 caliber copies to train with myself or teaching new shooters. I also have both .22 conversions and full size copies in .22 caliber of my primary handguns like the 1911 and M&P.


----------

